# what would be your ideal commute bike?



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

what would be your ideal commute bike? if you could build your ideal commute bike and have it stored in your office/work space, what would it be?

what bike/frame, fork?
how many gears?
fenders?
racks?
panniers?
bars?
tires?
etc.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

what bike/frame, fork? Reynolds 531, late 70's, Sport Touring frame
how many gears? 1 - fixed
fenders? yes
racks? no
panniers? no, Carradice rear bag and a front bag that attaches to Scott/Nitto aero bars
bars? Cinelli 64-46
tires? Panaracer Paselas
etc.[/QUOTE] Schmidt dynohub front wheel with lights mounted on the fork


----------



## Osager (Sep 8, 2004)

what bike/frame, fork? whatever's most comfortable
how many gears? 1
fenders? absolutely; I like my planetbike fenders
racks? I just need one seatpost rack
panniers? don't need 'em
bars? yes
tires? armadillo
etc. I probably would opt for the dyno-hub as well, if this is the "ideal" bike; plus, lots and lots of reflective tape


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

moschika said:


> what would be your ideal commute bike? if you could build your ideal commute bike and have it stored in your office/work space, what would it be?
> 
> what bike/frame, fork?
> how many gears?
> ...


what bike/frame, fork? Bianchi Castro Valley looks interesting... Any Carbon Fiber bike with relaxed geometry.

how many gears? As many as it takes, at least 9. But a fixie ride thrown in once in a while for a change of pace.

fenders? Yup - at least for the rainy season.

racks? Nope - Rather use a backpack or messanger bag

panniers? Nope

bars? What, like Cheers? 

tires? Armadillo. Heavy, slow, bulletproof..

etc. Light(s) - the best you can afford (Light & Motion, Nightrider), saddle bag, pump, water botle cage.


----------



## biketillyapuke (Oct 9, 2003)

*Ideal bike*

At 500 miles a month, this is what I have been able to discern. Course, I ride an old Dave Scott Ironman Centurion with 105 biopace. I am planing to upgrade so you caught me at a good time.

what bike/frame, fork?
1) I think it would be a cross bike. They have more relaxed geometry and can take larger tires for the winter. You can also ride them off road following the "Single bike theory." You can pivot a little better too and I ride in some traffoc (Manhattan). But I would not want to pay too much money because it will be out in the rain and salt. Even if price were no object, I would feel stupid on a 1800 dollar frame with Dura Ace just to commute So probably and aluminum frame. I don't think I would go custom because it seems to expensive. I like the look of the Ibex X-Ray or the Surly Cross. I'm not sure how much more you get for an IF or LandShark as the primary function is to commute, not race.
how many gears?
2) I want at least a double so I can cross race if need be. I only use about 3 gears as is, but when coming home late at night with a stomach ache I can't imagine riding a fixed gear.
fenders?
Clip on, makes storage easier
racks?
panniers?
3) None, too much traffic
tires?
4) Armadillo
Prior to Armadillo 2 flats a week, since Armadillo, 2 flats total 2,500 miles later .
5)Groupo
Old reliable 105. Don't need 10 and never will. I want durability over race performance.


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

First of all, i think this question is a bit odd. It maybe just a semantic thing, but my ideal commuter would not be used to just go back and forth to work. It should also be able to go to the grocery, video, and booze stores. So I'll answer it that way, although it really shouldn't make much of a difference.

--what bike/frame, fork?
Whatever it is, it has to be ugly (the best theft deterrant). I think i would prefer a 'cross bike like a soma or a surly, but some cool old bike i found at a bike recyclery would be best.

--how many gears?
Honestly, i don't really care. Probably at least low/med/high, just for versatility (getting up hills with lots of groceries in my bag, etc.). A 3sp fixie would be cool just because it is kind unusual...

--fenders?
Absolutely. Full coverage. (although it is a good point about making stoage easier with clippies)

--racks?
Probably, just for versatility... Also use my B.O.B. skewer on that bike, too.

--panniers?
Nah. I'll just use my bag.

--bars?
Not a flat bar. I think just a simple drop bar is good for the variety of positions,

--tires?
Some Rivendell ruffy tuffys with slimed tubes. Pretty fast and still rides well.

--etc.
Some light set that is reliable, works, and is always with your bike - probably something generator and LED based. While rim brakes are fine, maybe disk front, drum rear. A kickstand is super convenient, and a chainguard is good for keeping your pants clean. Clipless pedals if only long distance rides, toe clips for everything else. This sounds like a horribly complicated bike, but it really doesn't have to be.

The cool thing about commuters, though, is that they can all be different (and honestly, it doesn't really matter that much what you ride...)

-Damon


----------



## DROchse (Jul 21, 2004)

For my 10 mile commute I'd love to have the BMC carbon time trial bike used by Phonak. A bit over the top, yes, but its perfect. I love time trial bars and I wear a backpack. I also have a secure place for it. Unfortuately it will always be unattainable


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i guess the reason i asked is that i'm looking at replacing my frame which is really too small. tho it works fine. and i was also bored and was wondering what others would do. here's my 'list'.

frame:
for me i'm looking at getting an older classic frame. i was outbid earlier on an early 50's hetchins curly frame. kind o sucks but it fit the bill perfectly, only wish i actually had the bill this time. nice vintage ride of a marque i'ld really like to get, a bit unusual, pre-rear derailler hanger bike for use as a fixed or singlespeed. need to wait till another comes along. also an older bates with diadrant forks would be fun. not worried about it being a theft deterrent/fugly bike, as this sits in my office at work, while i'm usually in it, so it would be nice if it was good looking since i'll be looking at it all day.  damn i wish i won that hetchins. 

gears:
most likely one, but more could be fine, though no need for more then 5. my commute is very short and flat but it could be fun to also take out on longer rides around the countryside where there are more hills.

fenders:
definitely.

panniers:
no. like i said my commute is pretty short and on longer rides around town, a messenger bag works fine.

bars:
not sure if i would go with drop bars. there are some bars i've seen around town that look like drop bars that have been flattened out. other option might be something like the scorcher-type bars made by sycip.

tires:
those armadillos sound good. do they make a 27"

etc:
lights - generator type if it has a fork mount or standard halogen light
brooks seat
pedals with clips on oneside for longer rides, flat on the other for around town/commute - i use these now and like the versatility


----------



## fast klein (Nov 11, 2004)

I've got an old road bike that I just picked up for seventy bucks and singlespeeded it and it is awesome. I had an old set of rolf vector comps sitting around and I put those on and put on some WTB allterrainasaurus cross tires. I found some cool mustache bars for them and they're fun to ride with. I just use clip on fenders that work fine. It doesn't rain here in central oregon much so I don't really need fullies. However it does snow alot and this bike handles snow pretty well. I think if I were to build a commuter from scratch it would have to be a surly cross check with discs on both ends. I especially like having a disc brake on the rear for easy, controlable speed modulation in the snow and ice. I'd have to get those really cool wood panel fenders and a brooks seat and of course it would have to be singlespeeded. Frewheeling though, not a fixie.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*I like what I have so my ideal would be similar..*

... but lighter; my MBK is not a lightweight @ 32lbs. It's a heavy steel touring frame. Of course, the racks, fenders and 2 legged kickstand don't make it any lighter...

I think I'd go with a Cross-Check; its versatile and reliable.

ACCESSORIES:
Fenders
Rear Rack & Panniers (I carry clothes, towel/toiletries, lunch & misc.) Also gives max load carrying for grocey getter errands. I have a front rack but use it so rarely, I wouldn't get one for this bike...
Lights - dual setup, battery rear flasher and front LED, SON generator hub with Schmidt light.

BUILD:
Triple crank, probably Specialites from Peter White with 50/36/24 rings (lots of hills)
S - 12-27 cassette, 9 spd is fine.
Ultegra shifters & rear der, DA front der.
Tires - I've had good luck with Gatorskins; my shop now recommends Schwalbe (28mm); they have a reflective strip in the sidewall - looks cool.

This is pretty close to my ideal brevet bike too. It would delete the racks and use 25 mm tires.


----------



## Cyclesmith (Jan 1, 2005)

what would be your ideal commute bike?
I have 2 that I've built, because don't always like to ride the same bike everyday. I'll walk you through my two completely different yet equally awesome commuter bikes.

1.
what bike/frame, fork? LeMond Poprad, Reynolds 853 Steel
how many gears? 1, Eno eccentric hub
fenders? Nope
racks? Nope
panniers? Nope, I use a messenger bag
bars? Salsa Bell Lap Cross bars
wheels? (I'm adding this catagory) White Industries Eno Hubs on Mavic Open Pro rims
tires? Continental Gator Skin Ultra
etc.

2.
what bike/frame, fork? Gunnar CrossHair, True Temper OX
how many gears? 9 Speed, Double front crank
fenders? Nope
racks? Nope
panniers? Nope, I use a messenger bag
bars? Ritchey Pro
wheels? (I'm adding this catagory) Mavic Ksyrium Elite
tires? Bontrager Jones XC
etc.


----------



## ottodog (Mar 26, 2004)

Funny you should ask, building up my first commuter. Here's what I have so far:

frame:
Surly Cross Check

gears:
42 X 16 SS

fenders:
SKS 45mm Black

panniers:
no. Messenger bag

bars:
Cow horns (Ritchey comp)

tires:
Nokian Hakka somethingorother (I'm in Colorado)

etc: 
lights - Niterider Flamethrower, Niterider Taillight

pedals:
Speedplay Frogs

wheels:
Surly 1x1 hubs, Salsa Delgado Cross rims 3x.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I would consider my current bike almost there.

Frame: Redline Conquest, cheap at only $250 for frame/fork/headset
Gears: 39x45 front, 13-26 rear, though I would ideally like a single speed 45x17
Fender: rear clip on. Wouldn't mind a front eventually
No panniers or racks, I use a messenger bag
Bars: Salsa Estrad. Super shallow drop and short reach.
Tires: Cheap and tough. was running Kenda Kross for 3 years before just replacing. I use a Innova Studded in the front for winter riding in New Hampshire
Lights: LED rear, don't need a front as I get out at 4pm and it is never dark that early
Pedals: SPD compatible. Nothing beats being clipped in
Wheels: Campy rear hub on open pro, with Mavic Classics Elite up front.

Ideally I want to throw some Velomax Sagitta disc wheels on the thing for stopping power in all sorts of weather.

I had to bike home in 4 inches of snow the other and the 700x40 rear and 700x45 studded front worked awesome. I use a minimum of 700x35 year round so that I can hit the dirt, cut through the park, and jump curbs and not worry about the tires at all. 
Cross my fingers, but I have not flatted once in 15 months of commuting.
Also added to the list.
Kryptonite Krait cable lock. So far no worries about theft in my area. I work in downtown Concord, NH. Not exactly a hotbed of crime activity.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*I agree with many - cross bike.*

Probably steel, maybe TI (you did say Ulitimate...), like an IF Planet Cross.
with 3X9 or 3X10 (bad knees, and a preference for the technology we've been given), fenders (a mid-sixties Strat would be great too ;-)), rack, small panniers, HID helmet light (yes, you CAN blast the transgressors in the eyes), bullet-proof tires like Armadillos or Hardcase in a 32.

The idea is fast enough to still be fun, but strong enough to be a commuter.

Bob


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

Pretty close to what I'm already riding:

what bike/frame, fork? 1982 Peugeot PKN10E 531 steel, owned since new
how many gears? one - fixed of course. I've run from 48x19 to 54x20
fenders? year round. you wouldn't believe how heavily the city waters in the summer
racks? Jim Blackburn rear, just so I can use a rack trunk for bulky winter clothing
panniers? nope
bars? Salsa Pro Road 46cm
tires? Michelin Axial Carbon, sometimes Panaracer T-Serv. Armadillos were too hard and didn't flat any less - 
etc. NightSun Commuter lights, 10-12 years old. Almost time to replace 2nd battery pack, not counting the one that popped out of the cage and got run over by a car. Timbuk2 messenger bags - never leaked a drop!

I know the title is 'ultimate' and I'd be tempted to upgrade some things, but why complicate a good thing?


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

biketillyapuke said:


> I like the look of the Ibex X-Ray or the Surly Cross.


The X-Ray really looks to be a good deal. I'd buy that or the Lemond Poprad if I were jut starting out. The Poprad offers a really nice frame for a reasonable price.



> 2) I want at least a double so I can cross race if need be. I only use about 3 gears as is, but when coming home late at night with a stomach ache I can't imagine riding a fixed gear.


Plenty of guys race with a single chainring up front. 42 teeth works quite well.



> fenders?
> Clip on, makes storage easier


I use full fenders (DISCLAIMER: I live in the Pac NW). Lots more comfort. I can remove or mount my fenders in less than 10 minutes. Remember, cross bikes have canti brakes so the brake mount holes in the fork and rear stays are empty -- just waiting for fender bolts.



> tires?
> 4) Armadillo
> Prior to Armadillo 2 flats a week, since Armadillo, 2 flats total 2,500 miles later.


I used 'dillos for two winter riding seasons. The first winter, I got zero flats in 2,500 miles. The second winter, I couldn't stop getting flats. The difference was that we had a bad winter storm (lots and lots of ice) the first of the year. They spread a lot of gravel -- no salt out here -- and it stayed on the road for ever. That stuff kept cutting holes in my tires.

The moral of the story is that 'dillos aren't bomb proof. I hated the ride of the 'dillos so this year I'm trying 28mm Conti Gatorskins with Mr. Tuffy strips inside the tire. No flats so far. I've got some bombproof but light DA hubs laced 3x to 32-hole Open 4 CD rims to mitigate rim strip weight. If you take care of your DA hubs, they'll last forever. You can get pretty good prices for 9-speed DA hubed wheels on Ebay.


----------

